
All-New Mk8 Volkswagen Golf Can Talk to Other Cars (and Objects) - blendo
https://www.thedrive.com/news/31735/all-new-mk8-volkswagen-golf-gets-digital-cockpit-and-car2x-technology
======
blendo
Controversially, the Ajit Pai at the FCC would like to shut down VW's
802.11p/DSRC (as well as General Motor's efforts) in favor of Cellular V2X:
[https://www.fiercewireless.com/wireless/rift-over-5-9-ghz-
gr...](https://www.fiercewireless.com/wireless/rift-over-5-9-ghz-grows-as-
lawmakers-express-alarm-over-fcc-s-plans)

